

Should you ever use Linked-Lists? - platz
http://www.futurechips.org/thoughts-for-researchers/quick-post-linked-lists.html#more-818

======
dottrap
Qualitatively, I agree with all the points. Quantitatively, I love to see
program benchmarks to test.

I am particularly interested in the insertion performance. While insertion may
not seem cheap, it seems the benefits of locality and large block operations
may keep the performance competitive. I'm assuming using memmove() to shift a
block of contiguous array elements will both keep the implementation
reasonably fast and simple to maintain.

